# Wrong password with screen-lock?

## tactless

Not sure whether this is the right forum, but here goes:

When I lock my Screen session (^a-x) with any user but root, it decides that my password is wrong. Logging into another terminal with the same password does work. Root doesn't seem to be experiencing problems.

Looked at screenrc in /etc, nothing peculiar. No ~/.screenrc. Problem exists for every non-root user. Emerged vlock, it works, setting the environment variable LOCKPRG makes it work with screen (but I don't like that solution), and creating a symlink or a hardlink to it called /usr/bin/lock doesn't work.

Any advice?

Edit: Problem might be linked to kernel upgrade... version 2.6.1 now.

----------

## viperlin

screen is the same here on 2.6.1-rc1

----------

## tactless

Shameless bump

----------

## adrenalin

i dont think its 2.6 related, cause i have that problem since i started using screen and i was running 2.4.21 at that time.

 *'man screen' wrote:*   

> lockscreen
> 
>        Lock this display.  Call a screenlock program (/local/bin/lck or /usr/bin/lock or a builtin if no other is available). Screen does  not
> 
>        accept  any  command  keys  until  this  program terminates. Meanwhile processes in the windows may continue, as the windows are in the
> ...

 

So i suppose its simply because i dont have any screenlock program installed. Not sure what is meant with 'a builtin'. It doesnt seem to work. Killing the initial 'screen' process on the locked terminal from another terminal works. reattaching as described above works. Disabling ^a-x to prevent locking by accident should work too.

If someone has a real solution (i dont want to install a separate screenlock program) - i am interested too

----------

